# coming your way



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

takin a lil seiesta last 2 weeks of aug  any info on piers bait day or night fishn anyone a lil run down be nice


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Three words: Garden City Pier. I don't need to say anything else.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

thanks man garden city i went to one last year i was down croaker city shoot i get them here at home needs a lil somtn diff


----------



## tim04 (Jun 26, 2002)

yeah, i've only heard good things about garden city pier but a friend of mine fishes the surf at the southern tip of pawleys island he brings in BIG flonder, blues, red, and of those beloved sharks 
he mostly uses cut squid and finger mullet and casting 25-50 yards past the breakers


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

thanks that should be a good start sounds like i might have to buy some bigger @ HIT before i come down and mess with you guys


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

*Pier Fishng*

You might want to visit the following website before you decide.Dave
www.oceancrestpier.comwww.oceancrestpier.com


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

preciate th info that prolly where i need to go


----------

